

October 2015: The End of the Swipe-and-Sign Credit Card  - Shivetya
http://blogs.wsj.com/corporate-intelligence/2014/02/06/october-2015-the-end-of-the-swipe-and-sign-credit-card/

======
bergie
Yet another major issue for Coin:
[https://onlycoin.com/](https://onlycoin.com/)

 _Coin does not support chip & pin (EMV) yet. If the country you live in
requires EMV for credit and debit cards, we recommend holding off your
purchase for now unless you only plan to use Coin for gift, loyalty, and
membership cards._

I find it a little hard to believe they'd be able to implement EMV very
easily, given that EMV was designed to prevent exactly the kind of credit card
skimmer fraud that Coin makes so easy.

~~~
LogicX
Great - so we'll still have a better, more secure interim solution with coin
for the next two years or so until the majority of our system transitions!

~~~
randall
Assuming coin gets out the door.

